# PCGH-Gaming-PC Ryzen-Edition - AMD Ryzen 7 1700, GTX 1070 und 275-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Gaming-PC Ryzen-Edition - AMD Ryzen 7 1700, GTX 1070 und 275-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

						AMD setzt Intel derzeit mächtig unter Druck und ein Grund ist dabei sicherlich der günstige 8-Kern-Prozessor Ryzen 7 1700. Wer also nicht nur auf eine gute Spiele-, sondern auch auf eine gute Anwendungs-Performance setzt, sollte sich diesen PC mal etwas näher anschauen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Gaming-PC Ryzen-Edition - AMD Ryzen 7 1700, GTX 1070 und 275-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*


----------



## Gast201808102 (27. April 2017)

aber diese gehäuse! ab in die ecke, schämen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2017)

Wirkt gut zusammengestellt. Nur etwas schnellerer RAM wäre natürlich schön und ein R5-1600 ebenso.
0,1 Sone im Leerlauf spricht für die Komponenten, die Bench-Ergebnisse zeigen den teureren i5-6600K
Rechner in schlechtem Licht.


----------



## Pu244 (29. April 2017)

DER R7 1700 ist in Spielen, dank seines Takts, etwas langsamer, hier wäre ein 1600X durchaus sinnvoll gewesen.


----------



## hanfi104 (29. April 2017)

Der 1700 ist "keine gute Wahl", wenn man ihn nicht ein bisschen auf die Sprünge hilft.
Mit 3 GHz lässt er viel Federn in den durchschnittlichen nicht AAA Titeln.
Und ihr mit eurem langsamen RAM, ist wie ein Fluch


----------



## Julian1303 (30. April 2017)

Der ist schon eine gute Wahl, davon abgesehen muss/sollte man ihm auf die Sprünge helfen. Aber wie hier schon gemosert wird, also echt 2400er Ram? Meiner läuft mit 2667, Dual Ranked mit sehr scharfen Timings und auch noch bei 1,22V. Also da wird definitiv Potenzial verschenkt.


----------



## drstoecker (3. Juni 2017)

Mein ryzen 1700 läuft auch nur auf 3ghz mit 0,95v und das reicht mir zum zocken. 
Endlich gibt es wieder konkurrenzfähige AMD Systeme!
der CPU Markt ist nun gewaltig aufgemischt jetzt fehlt nur noch der Grafikkartenmarkt was den high-end Bereich angeht.


----------



## ACDSee (6. Juni 2017)

Es ist sehr löblich, dass es PCGH-PCs jetzt auch mit Ryzen-CPUs gibt. Der PC wirkt auch schlüssig und gut zusammengestellt.
Da nahezu jeder Ryzen7 problemlos mit 3,9 GHz läuft, bietet der PC in seiner Preisklasse mal eine echte Alternative zum üblichen 4-Kern-Einheitsbrei.


----------

